# Trying to build a shower niche/box



## Wisegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi all, I am new here to the forum but not new to the DIY TV shows. I love watching the shows and my husband and I have learned a lot about home remodeling. Here is my question, some time ago we remodeled our house adding a room in front of the bathroom, as a consequence of that, the bathroom window had to be closed up since it didn't face outside anymore. The window is located in the middle of the shower wall which is tiled. It was impossible to find tiles to match the color of the ones on the shower wall so we decided to convert that window into a shower box for the shampoo, conditioner, soap etc. My question is, how do we do it, do we need to make a frame first or just use the frame from the window that used to be there?. the window has been removed and the opening was covered with drywall and painted with a oil base paint to avoid water damage but that was only a temporary solution and does not look well at all. Hence the reason why we want to do the shower box project. We got cement board for the walls of the box and mosaic tile for the box. Also I understand that we need to waterproof the cement board. Any imput would be greatly appreciated, please help we need ideas. Thanks so much.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are a number of products you can use, but the fact the wall tile is still in place will somewhat compromise the installation because the material won't wrap around the outside wall.
You can use a product called Redguard or a product from Schulter, called Kerdi. Each will have detailed installation instructions.
Ron


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

I am a noob so keep that in mind as you read my ideas.

I would take off the first row of tiles immediately surrounding the opening. I would install the cement board and the Kerdi to the new opening and wrap it around the wall a little bit. Not a perfect solution where the old meets the new but at least you will know the opening itself is tight.

Then I would try to find some tiles to complement what is there and create a "frame" around the opening using differernt size/types of tiles. If you are really creative you could even find tile the inside of the box in a scene. Like an ocean scene.


I am sure the pros will have some insight.


----------



## Wisegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for your ideas guys. Any more thoughts about my project?.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Any solid framing will work, whether it's something you build or use existing.
You do need to remove the current wallboard and replace with cement board. When you are installing the bottom of the niche, make sure it slopes outward by about 1/16". This will keep water from pooling there. You need to waterproof the niche before tiling too. The new corners of the niche are an invitation for water leakage if not addressed properly. RedGard will work just fine. Make sure you do at least 2 coats and pay special attention to the inside corners. Kerdi is a better product (IMO) but as already stated, you'd have to remove the surrounding tiles to overlap. 
For the corners you could use a metal edge profile like Schluter Rondec.
http://www.schluter.com/2_1_rondec.aspx
It comes in various colors and finishes and will help the niche to shower transition. This is what the finished product looks like:


----------



## Wisegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply Angus242; we are working on this project right now. I have one more question, you mention to slope outwards the bottom of the box by 1/16". How is the best way to do that, should we put mortar under the bottom of the box?. I knew we had to slope it but we don't have an idea how?.Thanks.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

You do can it either when you're framing the niche with CBU or when you set the tile. Normally, you don't use thinset for leveling (in this case, unleveling...) but since it's only a slight pitch, you can get away with it. 
I prefer to have the CBU pitched and then I just install tile normally. That's just my preference.


----------



## Wisegirl (Feb 13, 2009)

What is CBU? Please


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Wisegirl said:


> What is CBU? Please


cement board :thumbsup:


----------



## dbnews (Aug 31, 2009)

*shower niche is too slanted*

I just had my bathroom remodelled and the shower niche is slanted 1/8 of an inch. The problem is that nothing stays on the shelf due to the slant. The contractor told me that 1/8 of an inch is the norm. do you know what the correct slant is. It is unusable as is. Any suggestion?


----------



## Quickdraw (Nov 18, 2008)

dbnews said:


> I just had my bathroom remodelled and the shower niche is slanted 1/8 of an inch. The problem is that nothing stays on the shelf due to the slant. The contractor told me that 1/8 of an inch is the norm. do you know what the correct slant is. It is unusable as is. Any suggestion?


I assume you have a glossy glazed tile, marble or granite?
Just an idea - I've never used any of these products and don't know if they would work for you but there are a number of anti-slip products that can be applied to glossy tile to reduce the slipreyness http://www.anti-slip.co.nz/tiles.php or search the web for tile anti-slip products. If nothing else works you could apply gritty anti-slip stair-tread tape. 

Glad I saw your post as I was going to slope mine 1/8" to 3/16"


----------

